

Gov. Rick Snyder (Michigan) Signs 'anti-Tesla' Bill into Law - robbiet480
http://www.mlive.com/auto/index.ssf/2014/10/gov_rick_snyder_signs_anti-tes.html

======
duncan_bayne
Sent the following to Gov. Snyder ...

Hi,

Just thought I'd drop you a line from Australia (hence the ZIP and phone, mine
are actually XXXX and +61 XXXX).

Anyhow, hope you and the other Michigan legislators are enjoying whatever
kickbacks you're getting from the car dealer lobbyists to ban Tesla from
operating in Michigan. If I were you, I'd be demanding at _least_ a free car
and a cushy 'consulting' job after you retire from politics.

The thing that surprises me the most is that I thought prostitution was
illegal in Michigan.

Yours in amused contempt,

Duncan Bayne

